# Ghost Redfish



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

We rode bicycles along the beach on Wednesday looking for fish in the surf. It's a great way to get some exercise and stay cool with temps being in the high 90's in the backcountry. It was kinda slow since the water wasn't really clear enough to effectively spot many fish.










We did see a few. Here is a  beautiful silvery ocean redfish. He blends in so well with the bottom out here on the beach. These ocean fish seem to be stronger than the ones I catch in the creeks.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ocean going reds always seem to pull harder,
I think it's because the backwater reds are just too fat and happy.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That works!  Now just mount an outrigger on that bike and you can troll a bait in the surf while getting your exercise at the same time!  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> That works!   Now just mount an outrigger on that bike and you can troll a bait in the surf while getting your exercise at the same time!   ;D


 [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]
thats a good one haMm3r  ;D definitely going to get a few looks with an outrigger attached to the frame of a bike LOL  congrats on your  catch


----------

